# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  روشهای قیمت گذاری نرم افزار

## delphix

یه سوال از مهندسین نرم افزار؟!
می خواستم بدونم که شماها برای قیمت گذاری نرم افزاراتون از چه روشی استفاده می کنید؟
من خودم از روش کوکومو استفاده می کنم.
خواهشا اگه اسم روشو میارید روش کار با اون رو هم بنویسید.

----------


## delphix

روشی برای قیمت گذاری نرم افزار- Line Of Code
****
در این روش ابتدا می بایست قسمتهای مختلف برنامه و تعداد خطوط هر قسمت را نوشته و حاصلجمع تعداد خطوط را محاسبه نمود.

مقادیر اولیه:
- تعداد خطوطی را که برنامه نویس .........

برای خوندن بقیه مطالب به وبلاگ من یه سری بزنید
http://www.delphix.persianblog.com

----------


## h_rezaei

مرسی از مطالبت .
گرچه روشها ی زیادی برای قیمت گذاری نرم افزار تئوریزه شده ولی در عمل چیزی که قیمت رو مشخص می کنه شاخص اقتصادی حاکم بر هر کالای دیگه یعنی "عرضه و تقاضا " است . 
مثل اینکه بگی قیمت تمام شده کالا = قیمت فروش 
طرفین معامله هنگام فروش روی یه قیمت "توافق" می کنند که هیچ ارتباط مالی و محاسباتی با قیمت خرید یا قیمت تمام شده و....نداره

----------


## delphix

حرفای شما تا حدودی درست.
به عنوان مثال شما یه برنامه نوشتی و برای فروش اون باید یه قیمتی روش بذاری. شایدم شما به مشتریتون میگی هرچی دوس داری بده؟
اما با این روش شما تا حدودی می تونید قیمت پایه نرم افزار دستتون بیاد و بعد اگه خواستی می تونی به هر قیمتی که می خوای برنامه رو بدی به مشتری و .........

اما اگه می خوای که کارت اصولی باشه باید از یکی از روشها استفاده کنیم .

تا بعد

----------


## Inprise

> اگه می خوای که کارت اصولی باشه باید از یکی از روشها استفاده کنیم


حرفت "هیچ" استدلالی ( اعم از منطقی یا غیر منطقی ) نداره . ارزش گذاری برای یک نرم افزار  به محیط توسعه ، محیط کاربری ، توسعه گر ، کاربر ، هزینه تولید ، هزینه توسعه ، هزینه به روز نگهداری و پشتیبانی ، هزینه زمان/نفر صرف شده ، میزان درک موجود از مفهوم و ارزش نرم افزار در محیط توسعه و فروش ، میزان تولید فایده ، نقش نرم افزار در بهینه سازی محیط مشتری و مسائلی از این دست وابسته است . مایکروسافت براحتی ویندوز 300 دلاری اش را بطور اختصاصی در پاکستان به قیمت 30 دلار میفروشد و قس علی هذا . *نقش تعیین کننده  و اصلی قیمت یک نرم افزار ، در اختیار مشخصات توسعه گر و کاربر است ، نه خود نرم افزار* . اشاره ات به "قیمت پایه" ذهن من رو به سمت هیچ کدام از Term های دارای معنا و مفهوم علمی در صنعت نرم افزار معطوف نمیکنه.

موفق باشی

----------


## delphix

خوب اصلا اینارو بی خیال.
شما وقتی که یه برنامه ای رو می نویسی به مشتریتون چی میگی؟
میگی هر چی دوست داشتی بده؟




> مایکروسافت براحتی ویندوز 300 دلاری اش را بطور اختصاصی در پاکستان به قیمت 30 دلار میفروشد


ساستهای اقتصادی مایکروسافت اونقدر عجیب و غریبه که من از اونا سر در نمیارم، اصلا چرا راه دور بریم: همین شهرداری تهران استخرهایی رو که درست کرده و....  قیمت بلیطشون تو بالا شهر چیزی حدود 1200 تومنه و تو پایین شهر حدود 800 تومن.
مسلما مایکروسافت اگه  می خواد بازار فروشش رو از دست نده باید این کارارو بکنه. اگه بیاد قیمت نرم افزارشو در اروپا و پاکستان یکی کنه اونوقت چی میشه؟!

----------


## nematia

دو مقاله کامل درباره (مروری بر روشهای قیمت گذاری) دارم ولی...

متاسفانه حداکثر سهمیه شما برای 2 مگابایت سر رسیده است.

فرصت کردم یه جا میذارمشون. (یکی توصیه ما را به آقا مهدی بکنه ممنون میشیم)

----------


## Inprise

> شما وقتی که یه برنامه ای رو می نویسی به مشتریتون چی میگی؟ 
> میگی هر چی دوست داشتی بده؟


نه پسر جان ، این چه حرفیه ؟  :) 

- _ارزش گذاری برای یک نرم افزار به محیط توسعه ، محیط کاربری ، توسعه گر ، کاربر ، هزینه تولید ، هزینه توسعه ، هزینه به روز نگهداری و پشتیبانی ، هزینه زمان/نفر صرف شده ، میزان درک موجود از مفهوم و ارزش نرم افزار در محیط توسعه و فروش ، میزان تولید فایده ، نقش نرم افزار در بهینه سازی محیط مشتری و مسائلی از این دست وابسته است_ 

- _نقش تعیین کننده و اصلی قیمت یک نرم افزار ، در اختیار مشخصات توسعه گر و کاربر است ، نه خود نرم افزار_ 

خوش باشی

----------


## h_rezaei

> شما وقتی که یه برنامه ای رو می نویسی به مشتریتون چی میگی؟ 
> میگی هر چی دوست داشتی بده؟


مگه بقیه چیزا رو اینطوری می فروشن؟ 
 کاسب نیستی اگه بچه کف بازار بودی مثال یه لیوان آب تو بیابونو شنیده بودی .

----------


## h_rezaei

> مسلما مایکروسافت اگه می خواد بازار فروشش رو از دست نده باید این کارارو بکنه


فقط مایکروسافت؟

----------


## sh

> مسلما مایکروسافت اگه می خواد بازار فروشش رو از دست نده باید این کارارو بکنه


نه دوست عزیز وقتی مثلا بنده یه برنامه خرید و فروش مخصوص مغازه های معمولی رو  بین صد تا 250 هزار تومان میفروشم بعد از یکی دوتا فروش اگر مشتری نبود 50 هزار تومان که خوبه شاید کمترم بدم 

البته حق و حقوق برنامه نویس با همه زحمتش رو قبول دارم ولی آیا فروختن بهتر است یا نفروختن ؟

ماکروسافت هم مسلما همین فکر رو داره مسلما ارزانتر فروختن بهتر از دیدن کپی های غیر مجاز هست  

در نهایت من با نظر اینپرایز موافقم چون قیمت یه برنامه به چندین عامل از جمله مکان و درصد نیاز و مشتری طرفحساب بستگی داره و یک چیز ثابت نمیتونه باشه اونم توی بازار ایران که با نبودن قانون کپی رایت هیچ چیز ارزش خودش رو نداره اگر قانون کپی رایت بود  همه وسعشون برای دادن بیش از 700  دلار  بابت خرید Visual Studio.NET  نمیرسید در نتیجه برنامه نویس (حرفه ای که کاراش شامل قانون کپی رایت بشه) کمتر بود و ارزش کار هم بیشتر بالا میرفت ولی متاسفانه این مورد در ایران ما معنی ندارد و اگر پاش برسه خیلی ها حاضر برنامه را بعد از اولین یا چندمین فروش بهر قیمتی شده باز هم بفروشن و این &lt;>  است با قیمت ثابت

با تشکر

----------


## nematia

> دو مقاله کامل درباره (مروری بر روشهای قیمت گذاری) دارم ولی...


به خاطر گل روی دوستان گذاشتمش اینجا:
http://www.iit.modares.ac.ir/temp/soft.zip

----------


## delphix

یه مقاله هم در مورد روش کوکومو.
این مقاله از چهارمین سمینار سال 2003 ........
http://delphix.50g.com/cocomo.zip

*****************************************
دیگه دعوا بسه.   :mrgreen:   :flower: 
هرچی مقاله پقاله در این زمینه دارین رو کنید.  :shock:

----------


## turk_programmer

به نظر من روش line of code اصلا صحیح نیست شما ممکنه برای  یک function یک هفته وقت تلف کرده باشین. این رو نمیشه با چند خط کد که مثلا یک پیغام رو نمایش میده یکی دونست.

----------


## delphix

من هم با نظر شما کاملا موافقم.
توی هر سایتی که رفتم یا از هر کسی که پرسیدم اکثرا روش کوکومو رو تایید کردن. و گفتن خروجی این تابع تا حدودی نسبت به بقیه درست تره.

----------


## aminadibi

می سه یه نفر این روش کوکومو رو خیلی ساده توضیح بده؟؟

----------


## amireastern

سلام به همه دوستان این همه لینک گذاشتین هیچکدومش کار نمی کنه منم در مورد قیمت گذاری سوال دارم اگه کسی می تونه کمک کنه

----------


## babakj

حقوق خودت در ماه (یعنی خودت خودتو  با ماهی 500 دلار استخدام کردی ) + هزینه های برق + آب + تلفن خودت  که مربوط فقط به کارت است 
یا اگر گروه یا تیمی =  حقوق تیمت در ماه  + هزینه های کاری 

حقوق هم باید متناسب با بقیه شرکتهایی باشه که نیرو استخدام می کنند 

همه این هزیته میشه  هزینه ماهانه تولید  که در نهایت هم 20 درصد سود در کل بهش اضافه می کنی 

که اگر شما برای یک نرم افزار خبلی ساده که میشه یک ماهه تمومش کرد 3 ماه وقت بذاری مشتری ممکنه منصرف بشه و هزینه زیاد بشه 

ولی اگر درست کار کنی  یا تیمت درست کار کنه یعنی کار مفید کنه میتونی مطمیین باشی اون کار 1 ماهه تموم میشه
در واقع توی روش کوکو مو یک پارامتری هست به نام *Development Time (D)*   که دقیقا منظور منم همینه - زمان تولید شما بستگی به خودت یا افراد تیمت داره 
که مثلا اگه بتونی این زمان تولید رو بیاری پایین برنده هستی و میتونی رقابتی کار کنی اما مسله ایی که نمی تونی اول روی روش کوکومو حساب کنی اینه که وقتی می خواهیی یک نفر رو استخدام کنی نمیدونی یک کلاس ساده رو در چند ساعت می نویسه یا خودت نمیدونی یک کار رو در چند ساعت انجام میدی ..  
یکی از بدترین چیزهایی که برنامه نویسان آماتور ( غیر حرفه ایی ) جلوی مشتری می گند این جمله هست :  " کاری نداره "  این فقط یک گزارش گیری ساده است !  یا مثلا این فقط یک ثبت کالا هست !

حال برای انجام این کار باید توی 3 تا جدول مقادیری چک بشه .. تصویری کالا ریسایز بشه ، آپلود بشه ... و همون کاری نداره 3 هفته وقت میگیره  و وقتی هم نشون مشتری میدی میگه چرا صفحه یک محصول آلبوم تصاویر نداره فقط یک عکس می تونیم بگذاریم .. در واقع اینجا مشتری مقصر نیست ! خود تولید کننده مقصر است که با عدم برآورد صحیح از زمان هزینه تولید رو با جمله" این که کاری نداره "
خدشه دار کرده و قیمت رو پایین داده و در مقابلش باید کار زیادی رو انجام بده در صورتیکه همکاران همان برنامه نویس با ماهی X تومان در یک شرکتی استخدام شدند و با این که کار استخدامی می کنند درآمد بیشتری نسبت به زمان صرف شده شما در ماه دارند که در واقع X  همان *Effort Applied (E) * یا هزینه تخصیص داده شده در کوکومو است    . البته صحیحش COCOMO است یه موقع کوکو مرغ نخونید ... ! 

موفق باشید

----------


## babakj

> می سه یه نفر این روش کوکومو رو خیلی ساده توضیح بده؟؟


سه تا پارامتر داره 

دستمزد  
زمان تولید 
تعداد نفر  = که شما یک نفرید معمولا دیگه 

پس شما دستمزد رو در زمان تولید ضرب کنید   

مثلا شما واسه 30 روز  300 دلار میگیری   = میشه روزی 10 دلار و پروژه هم 45 روز وقت برده    

قیمت :  30 * 45 =   450 دلار  

فقط نکته اش اینه که بدونی پروژه ات چقدر زمان می بره که بخواهیی به مشتریت اعلام کنی که معمولا همه توی این قسمتش می لنگند چون اون چیزی که توی فکر شماست به عنوان محصول نهایی اصلا شبیه اون چیزی نیست که توی ذهن مشتری هست   :اشتباه:

----------


## bijibuji

به نظر من یک راه خوب و درست استفاده از قیمت گذاری نرم افزار به روش مشاوره است. توضیحات تکمیلی در لینک ارائه شده.
در این روش به جای اینکه یک قیمت فیکس در نظر بگیرید، مشاور به شما کمک میکنه تا یک قیمت شناور رو برای نرم افزار در نظر بگیرید که نسبت به نوسانات بازار منعطف باشه
وقتی تقاضا کمه قیمت پایین میاد و وقتی زیاده بالا میره

----------

